# [SOLVED] Questions about UPS ...

## doublehp

I have got two UPS (MGE MX 4000 RT); only one works atm. It is connected using USB to a Debian thin client. Then, switch, and more computers around.

I configured debian with: official MGE package mgeops-psp various UPS daemons, and NUT. My clients have home made scripts. Scripts connect every minute with command upsc mgeups@leon . The UPS room is far from the work room. Thin client is in UPS room; workstations in work room.

1: I have not been able to use either PSP or any UPS daemon with both UPS at a time using USB: only the first plugged one is detected

2: I have not been able to find UPS using serial cable (tried MGE official cable, spare one, and home made according to specifications given in some text file in the package)

3 I wonder if ... if i cant manage both UPS seperatly, if i could plug them in serie: first one in bypass mode, second one in in online mode, so that the online one will not reuse a "rewaved" power; and, on power failures, even if the first UPS let's a small glitch go through, the second one will filter it any way. This way, i still double my backup time. Many people discouraged me to put them in serie in online mode (but i dont understand why).

----------

## keyson

Hi doublehp,

It should be possible to run both with a ups.conf like this.

```

   [mge1]

      driver = usbhid-ups

      port = auto

      serial = xxxxxxxx

   [mge2]

      driver = usbhid-ups

      port = auto

      serial = xxxxxxxxx

```

Where you replace the xxxxx with the serial number on respective ups.

(Look at the man page for usbhid-ups)

You may start them one at the time by make softlinks to upsdrv start script.

upsdrv.mge1 resp. upsdrv.mge2 in Gentoo and set them in the run level.

As a note:

If you are using openrc start, there is a missing shutdown script in the halt.

So the ups would not power off after powerfail.

Regards

Kjell

----------

## doublehp

Actually, ATM:

```
leon:~# cat /etc/nut/upsd.conf

# Generated by MGE Office Protection Systems - Personal Solution Pac (mgeops-psp, version 3.0.6)

# Access Control Lists (ACLs)

ACL all 0.0.0.0/0

ACL localhost 127.0.0.1/32

ACL localnet 192.168.0.202/24

ACCEPT localhost

ACCEPT localnet

REJECT all

leon:~# cat /etc/nut/ups.conf

# Generated by MGE Office Protection Systems - Personal Solution Pac (mgeops-psp, version 3.0.6)

[mgeups]

        driver = usbhid-ups

        port = auto

        desc = "Computer Room"

#       cable

#       serial

leon:~#

```

My first problem was: if i rename mgeups section into foobar, startup scripts complains they cant find foobar's driver. That's why i could not go any further, and could not even dream crating a second section.

I found what you said in various tutos, but, before creating a second section, I could not even rename the first one, so, I gave up this approach.

I don't mind about scripts on server. Server is using CompactFlash storage, and the thin client does not provide any service other than NUT  :Smile:  in other words, it's a dedicated NUT server  :Smile:  Clients use home made scripts, so, work "like i want".

Offtopic: does exist a Windows client for NUT ? i want some XP Home station to shutdown when NUT says to do so ... even when standard users are logged in (they are not admins).

----------

## keyson

Yep,

The PSP setting up the start script when configured. So it would complain if you change

name.

Yes there are a client for windows

http://csociety.ecn.purdue.edu/~delpha/winnut/

You may check out the NUT site, and send

a question to Arnaud about running more then one ups on PSP.

/Kjell

----------

## doublehp

Working on it ... seems i could rename the first section without rebooting ... added a second section, did not work, now rebooting anyway, because i know it helps.

----------

## doublehp

```
leon:~# cat /etc/nut/ups.conf

# Generated by MGE Office Protection Systems - Personal Solution Pac (mgeops-psp, version 3.0.6)

[mgeups_a]

        driver = usbhid-ups

        port = auto

        desc = "UPS for 2nd floor"

#       cable

        serial = 1V***3

[mgeups_b]

        driver = usbhid-ups

        port = auto

        desc = "UPS for ground floor"

#       cable

        serial = 1V***5

leon:~# upsc -L localhost

mgeups_a: UPS for 2nd floor

mgeups_b: UPS for ground floor

leon:~#

```

```
dhp@moon-gen-3:~$ upsc mgeups_a@leon

Error: Driver not connected

dhp@moon-gen-3:~$ upsc mgeups_b@leon

battery.capacity: 5.00

battery.charge: 95

battery.charge.low: 34

battery.charge.restart: 0

battery.energysave: no

battery.protection: yes

battery.runtime: 20078

battery.type: PbAc

driver.name: usbhid-ups

driver.parameter.pollfreq: 30

driver.parameter.pollinterval: 2

driver.parameter.port: auto

driver.parameter.serial: 1V***5

driver.version: 2.2.2

driver.version.data: MGE HID 1.10

driver.version.internal: 0.33

input.bypass.current: 0.00

input.bypass.frequency: 49.0

input.bypass.frequency.nominal: 50

input.bypass.voltage: 231.0

input.current: 0.80

input.frequency: 49.0

input.frequency.nominal: 50

input.voltage: 230.0

outlet.0.desc: Main Outlet

outlet.0.id: 0

outlet.0.switchable: no

outlet.1.autoswitch.charge.low: 0

outlet.1.delay.shutdown: 16777215

outlet.1.delay.start: 0

outlet.1.desc: PowerShare Outlet 1

outlet.1.id: 1

outlet.1.status: on

outlet.1.switchable: yes

outlet.2.autoswitch.charge.low: 0

outlet.2.delay.shutdown: 16777215

outlet.2.delay.start: 0

outlet.2.desc: PowerShare Outlet 2

outlet.2.id: 2

outlet.2.status: on

outlet.2.switchable: yes

output.current: 0.80

output.frequency: 49.0

output.frequency.nominal: 50

output.powerfactor: 1.00

output.voltage: 231.0

output.voltage.nominal: 230

ups.beeper.status: disabled

ups.delay.shutdown: 20

ups.delay.start: 30

ups.firmware: 04E

ups.load: 0

ups.load.high: 70

ups.mfr: MGE UPS SYSTEMS

ups.model: Pulsar MX 4000 RT

ups.power: 0

ups.power.nominal: 4000

ups.productid: ffff

ups.realpower: 0

ups.realpower.nominal: 3600

ups.serial: 1V***5

ups.start.auto: yes

ups.start.battery: yes

ups.start.reboot: yes

ups.status: OL CHRG

ups.temperature: 293.0

ups.test.interval: 604800

ups.test.result: Done and passed

ups.timer.shutdown: -1

ups.timer.start: -1

ups.type: online

ups.vendorid: 0463

dhp@moon-gen-3:~$

```

First UPS that was plugged before has always been the first one, 1V***3. Here, you obviously see that it now only detects the UPS I last plugged USB cable. When only one plugged, it finds it. When two USB cables, only finds the last one. I dont know what to do.

----------

## doublehp

```
leon:~# upsdrvctl -D -D -D start

Network UPS Tools - UPS driver controller 2.2.2

Starting UPS: mgeups_a

exec: /lib/nut/usbhid-ups -a mgeups_a

Network UPS Tools: 0.29 USB communication driver - core 0.33 (2.2.2)

No matching HID UPS found

Driver failed to start (exit status=1)

Starting UPS: mgeups_b

exec: /lib/nut/usbhid-ups -a mgeups_b

Network UPS Tools: 0.29 USB communication driver - core 0.33 (2.2.2)

Using subdriver: MGE HID 1.10

leon:~#

```

----------

## doublehp

Lol: 

```
leon:~# lsusb

Bus 001 Device 002: ID 0463:ffff MGE UPS Systems UPS

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

leon:~#
```

works way better when cable is properly connected  :Smile: 

```
leon:~# lsusb

Bus 001 Device 003: ID 0463:ffff MGE UPS Systems UPS

Bus 001 Device 002: ID 0463:ffff MGE UPS Systems UPS

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

leon:~#

```

Now works fine.

Ok, so, in the end ... i had not try things hard enough last time i tried them.

Nut still produce an error:

```
leon:~# /etc/init.d/nut  start

Starting Network UPS Tools: (upsdrvctl failed) upsd upsmon.

leon:~#

```

But clients now can probe UPS:

```
dhp@moon-gen-3:~$ upsc mgeups_a@leon

battery.capacity: 5.00

battery.charge: 44

battery.charge.low: 34

battery.charge.restart: 0

battery.energysave: no

battery.protection: yes

battery.runtime: 1503

battery.type: PbAc

driver.name: usbhid-ups

driver.parameter.pollfreq: 30

driver.parameter.pollinterval: 2

driver.parameter.port: auto

driver.parameter.serial: 1V***3

driver.version: 2.2.2

driver.version.data: MGE HID 1.10

driver.version.internal: 0.33

input.bypass.current: 0.00

input.bypass.frequency: 50.0

input.bypass.frequency.nominal: 50

input.bypass.voltage: 224.0

input.current: 2.50

input.frequency: 50.0

input.frequency.nominal: 50

input.voltage: 224.0

outlet.0.desc: Main Outlet

outlet.0.id: 0

outlet.0.switchable: no

outlet.1.autoswitch.charge.low: 0

outlet.1.delay.shutdown: 16777215

outlet.1.delay.start: 0

outlet.1.desc: PowerShare Outlet 1

outlet.1.id: 1

outlet.1.status: on

outlet.1.switchable: yes

outlet.2.autoswitch.charge.low: 0

outlet.2.delay.shutdown: 16777215

outlet.2.delay.start: 0

outlet.2.desc: PowerShare Outlet 2

outlet.2.id: 2

outlet.2.status: on

outlet.2.switchable: yes

output.current: 2.50

output.frequency: 50.0

output.frequency.nominal: 50

output.powerfactor: 0.70

output.voltage: 230.0

output.voltage.nominal: 230

ups.beeper.status: disabled

ups.delay.shutdown: 20

ups.delay.start: 30

ups.firmware: 04E

ups.load: 16

ups.load.high: 70

ups.mfr: MGE UPS SYSTEMS

ups.model: Pulsar MX 4000 RT

ups.power: 644

ups.power.nominal: 4000

ups.productid: ffff

ups.realpower: 453

ups.realpower.nominal: 3600

ups.serial: 1V***3

ups.start.auto: yes

ups.start.battery: yes

ups.start.reboot: yes

ups.status: OL CHRG

ups.temperature: 295.0

ups.test.interval: 604800

ups.test.result: Done and passed

ups.timer.shutdown: -1

ups.timer.start: -1

ups.type: online

ups.vendorid: 0463

dhp@moon-gen-3:~$ upsc mgeups_b@leon

battery.capacity: 5.00

battery.charge: 97

battery.charge.low: 34

battery.charge.restart: 0

battery.energysave: no

battery.protection: yes

battery.runtime: 20381

battery.type: PbAc

driver.name: usbhid-ups

driver.parameter.pollfreq: 30

driver.parameter.pollinterval: 2

driver.parameter.port: auto

driver.parameter.serial: 1V***5

driver.version: 2.2.2

driver.version.data: MGE HID 1.10

driver.version.internal: 0.33

input.bypass.current: 0.00

input.bypass.frequency: 50.0

input.bypass.frequency.nominal: 50

input.bypass.voltage: 228.0

input.current: 0.80

input.frequency: 50.0

input.frequency.nominal: 50

input.voltage: 227.0

outlet.0.desc: Main Outlet

outlet.0.id: 0

outlet.0.switchable: no

outlet.1.autoswitch.charge.low: 0

outlet.1.delay.shutdown: 16777215

outlet.1.delay.start: 0

outlet.1.desc: PowerShare Outlet 1

outlet.1.id: 1

outlet.1.status: on

outlet.1.switchable: yes

outlet.2.autoswitch.charge.low: 0

outlet.2.delay.shutdown: 16777215

outlet.2.delay.start: 0

outlet.2.desc: PowerShare Outlet 2

outlet.2.id: 2

outlet.2.status: on

outlet.2.switchable: yes

output.current: 0.80

output.frequency: 50.0

output.frequency.nominal: 50

output.powerfactor: 1.00

output.voltage: 231.0

output.voltage.nominal: 230

ups.beeper.status: disabled

ups.delay.shutdown: 20

ups.delay.start: 30

ups.firmware: 04E

ups.load: 0

ups.load.high: 70

ups.mfr: MGE UPS SYSTEMS

ups.model: Pulsar MX 4000 RT

ups.power: 0

ups.power.nominal: 4000

ups.productid: ffff

ups.realpower: 0

ups.realpower.nominal: 3600

ups.serial: 1V***5

ups.start.auto: yes

ups.start.battery: yes

ups.start.reboot: yes

ups.status: OL CHRG

ups.temperature: 293.0

ups.test.interval: 604800

ups.test.result: Done and passed

ups.timer.shutdown: -1

ups.timer.start: -1

ups.type: online

ups.vendorid: 0463

dhp@moon-gen-3:~$
```

That's nice  :Smile: 

Thanks for help  :Smile: 

----------

## doublehp

keyson , can you tell me what is the problem when putting UPS in serie ? power input of one on output of other ... they are online, and I can set bypass mode  :Smile: 

----------

## keyson

Well I see the point you have about doubling the time.

There may be a problem if the input measurement is sensitive

to the wave form. Some ups is not sine wave out so it may upset the

input circuit of the next ups.

It sense frequency and input voltage.

You may run the upsdrvctl with -DD (debug) so you see vat it complain about.

Have to rush again.

----------

## doublehp

Look at the specification of my model MGE MX 4000RT ... i really dont think it outputs anything square. Log's even provide me the power factor of output !!!

So, if i use the bypass mode, input of second UPS is unchanged anyway in normal mode; so, the point to mention only applies when first UPS is waving (online, and on power failures). I can have a look at the output on my oscilloscope ... 

... far from a perfect sin wave ... i would say there is less than 2% noise in the form. Really, the top of the wave has less than 20V high frequency noise: about 20Vpp (peak to peak) at 20kHz on the top, where the voltage is about 350V (top of the 50Hz peak). Oh, and from memory, this 20kHz noise may come from one of the computers of the network ... i remember I had troubles on some circuit because of some 20kHz noise when a particular computer is plugged ... 

I think this high end UPS give a nice wave  :Smile: 

I will compare with a low range UPS. Elite 2005 ... hell I never thought an UPS could be such a square wave generator  :Smile: 

In fact, I find that the wave generated by the 4000RT is even "better sin" than the wave provided by the electric company  :Smile:  I will take pics if you want  :Smile: 

So, if they give a "perfect" sin wave, there should be no problem connecting them serially ?  :Smile: 

----------

## keyson

There should be no problem if the wave is OK, but don't blame me if something burning   :Wink: 

And the 20KHz on top is probably as you say from the switch in the PS of

one computer. But I have looked at some output with my scope, and some low-end equipment

give more or less a square wave.

I run Powerware (Eaton) ups'es  one PW3105 one PW5115 and one PW5125.

At the moment I have the 5115 connected.

I'm one of the authors of the bcmxcp driver for NUT, and Eaton was nice to send me the

PW5125 as a development tool.

Regards

Kjell

----------

